# Getting into hand tools



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've been working with power tools for many years, and love every second of it. But, for some reason I feel like I'm missing something by not learning how to properly use the old hand tools. Does anyone know a good way to learn? Maybe a website or group that will walk me through it? I'm remembering how I learned to use the power tools....go buy one and tinker with it for a few days =). While that was quite effective, I stood out there with a hand planer yesterday scratching my head lol.

-Lucas


----------



## 97phatlady (Aug 16, 2008)

First you have to plug it in. :laughing: Seriously, I know what you mean. My grandfather built desks, tables, a grandmother clock and various other pieces with nothing but hand tools. My mother says everything he made was a labor of love.


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi Lucas54, I watched a woodworking show on PBS that used to be on sat morning/afternoon not sure which but all I can remember it started out with a guy walking through the woods and across astream to get to his wood shop, and he used nothing but hand tools. Sorry I cant remember the name of it.Come on you old timers you probably watched too,help me out here. But it was very good and I believe there was even viedos that can be bought or reneted. Something woodwright shop. chevyll


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I know exactly the show you are talking about lol. That is part of the reason I'm wanting to get into the older hand tools. Watching him do things by hand that I would grab my TS and router for is amazing.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

chevill, it is this show with Roy Underhill, and it is still on the air. http://www.pbs.org/wws/ . Roy also has some interesting books. 

Lucas, handtools are one of those things that book smarts will not help you. You just need to use them and get comfortable with how they work. Maybe there are some woodworking classes around you. Woodcraft stores, some colleges, and some independent woodworking schools offer them.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

chevyll_1967 said:


> Hi Lucas54, I watched a woodworking show on PBS that used to be on sat morning/afternoon not sure which but all I can remember it started out with a guy walking through the woods and across astream to get to his wood shop, and he used nothing but hand tools.


That would be "The WoodWright's Shop" http://www.pbs.org/wws/

The guys name is Roy Underhill. His books would be a good place to start  http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/s...ype=ss&index=books&field-author=Roy Underhill
They are very entertaining and educational. I have read them all.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Wow jeffreythree, same time post you just beat me by seconds :laughing:


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I'm going to check those books out asap.

Daren, I see you are in central illinois which is my neck of the woods as well! Do you happen to know of any groups in the area that I could check out?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Lucas54 said:


> Daren, I see you are in central illinois which is my neck of the woods as well! Do you happen to know of any groups in the area that I could check out?


I live in the boonies (Lovington, 25 miles SE of Decatur) I am not aware of any groups :confused1:. (you can get those books from the library)


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

I know where that is, I have friends in Bethany/Dalton City. I'm on the other side of Decatur (15 miles NW). I'm still hoping I can find some kind of group around here somewhere.

I'll be checking out the books this weekend.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Lucas54 said:


> I know where that is, I have friends in Bethany/Dalton City.


I spent the first 30 year of my life in Bethany, my home town :yes:.


----------



## bigredc (Sep 1, 2007)

Christopher Schwarz has some very good DVDs on woodworking by hand. Course, Medium Fine is very good for explaining hand plains. Anything he puts out I would think would be worth watching. This site sells them. You could probably get Barns and Knoble to order them in, if you don't like buying on line.
Chris
http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/brand/37


----------



## chevyll_1967 (Aug 7, 2008)

Thats right Daren I knew was something to do with woodwrights but couldn't remember the host of show. It always amazed me of the types tools he would use, I can remember seeing some of them in my great uncles shop many many yrs. ago. I goto yard sales and garage sales looking for good used hand tools and usually find a few. More so alot of power tools lately though. Also watch for older woodworking books, and carving books, being I would like to venture more into carving also. Chevyll


----------

